# Service und Support > Testforum >  Bildertest

## Hartmut S



----------


## Hvielemi

Der niederländische Schoner ist etwas arg unscharf geraten.
Das Bild rechts oben zeugt von der Guten Stimmung in
Fahrdorf, und das Links:  
Schön, Euch wenigstens im Bild wieder zu sehen, wenn
es leider vor Ort nicht möglich war.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

*
da freut sich der hund *  :L&auml;cheln: 
kampfhund "bolonka zwetna"

..................................................  ..................................................  ...........Bild urheberrechtlich geschützt!........................................  ..................................................  ..............

----------


## Hvielemi

> Das Bild rechts oben zeugt von der Guten Stimmung in
> Fahrdorf, und das Links:  
> Schön, Euch wenigstens im Bild ...


Mit den Begriffen 'Rechts' und 'Links' hatte ich schon immer Mühe...

----------


## Hartmut S

lieber konrad,

du hast nicht links und rechts verwechselt.
ich hatte zwischenzeitlich die reihenfolge der bilder gewechselt.
auch eine löschfunktion habe ich eingebaut, sodass ich bilder ohne logging wieder löschen kann.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Ha, da hast Du mich genasführt ;-))
Aber das ist ja ein Testforum.

Nicht nur bei meinem Bilderhoster picr.de kann man jedes Bild 
jederzeit durch ein anderes ersetzen oder löschen.
Mag ja ganz praktisch sein, aber eben auch zur Manipulation einladen.
So isses nu mal im Netz ...

Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Bilder-Test
El Capitano de Veterano

----------


## Hartmut S

lieber konrad,

ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass du zu dem bild der kapitäne antwortest.
ich habe das bild der crew einmal entfernt.  :L&auml;cheln: 

gruss
capitano

----------

